# The Berkshire (Blue) Wednesday 16th March



## richart (Feb 12, 2016)

My golf Society, the Mariners, is playing The Berkshire again this year. We are playing the Blue course this time, which is ranked in the GM top 100 UK courses, and which starts with a beautiful par three.

Cost is Â£80 which includes bacon rolls and the full three course Berkshire lunch. We are meeting at 8.00, with tee off to start from around 9.00.

I have been given 12 spaces, so if you would like to play please add your name to this thread. I will give preference to those that supported the day last year, but hopefully there will be space for everyone. Quite a few forumers are Mariners, and I have a couple of forumers coming as my guest, so hopefully we will have at least twenty forumers playing.:thup:

You will need a jacket and tie for lunch, and what a lunch !

Should be a cracking day.


----------



## LIG (Feb 12, 2016)

Amazeballs! 
Not had the thought in my head for a minute and "Voila!".

Count me in! :thup:

Rich, I take it this is strictky for Forumers and guests are verboten?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2016)

That sounds like a nice day out (apart from the starting hole!!  )  Put me on the list please richart.


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2016)

LIG said:



			Amazeballs! 
Not had the thought in my head for a minute and "Voila!".

Count me in! :thup:

Rich, I take it this is strictky for Forumers and guests are verboten?
		
Click to expand...

 I am a bit of a mind reader.oo:

Yes just forumers, as we have limited spaces.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2016)

richart said:



			My golf Society, the Mariners, is playing The Berkshire again this year. We are playing the Blue course this time, which is ranked in the GM top 100 UK courses, and which starts with a beautiful par three.

Cost is Â£80 which includes bacon rolls and the full three course Berkshire lunch. We are meeting at 8.00, with tee off to start from around 9.00.

*I have been given 12 spaces*, so if you would like to play please add your name to this thread. I will give preference to those that supported the day last year, but hopefully there will be space for everyone. Quite a few forumers are Mariners, and I have a couple of forumers coming as my guest, so hopefully we will have at least twenty forumers playing.:thup:

You will need a jacket and tie for lunch, and what a lunch !

Should be a cracking day.
		
Click to expand...

Are those 12 places in addition to an attending Mariners guest or a total of guests altogether?


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2016)

Fish said:



			Are those 12 places in addition to an attending Mariners guest or a total of guests altogether?
		
Click to expand...

 In addition. 

12 spaces for forumers who are not already attending as a guest or a Mariner.


----------



## Crow (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Richart, I'd love to play in this, played the Red previously but not the Blue.

I'll need to confirm holiday but shouldn't be a problem so can you put my name down please.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2016)

Would be great to see a good number of forumers join us that day 

The sticky toffee pudding is great isn't it Rich :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2016)

Crow said:



			Hi Richart, I'd love to play in this, played the Red previously but not the Blue.

I'll need to confirm holiday but shouldn't be a problem so can you put my name down please.
		
Click to expand...

 Will be good to have you back Nick. Blue is a lovely course. You will really enjoy it.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The sticky toffee pudding is great isn't it Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 So I hear.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 12, 2016)

Me please Rich. Bargain at that price with the food


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2016)

richart said:



			In addition. 

12 spaces for forumers who are not already attending as a guest or a Mariner.
		
Click to expand...

OK cheers Rich, my personal guest won't know until the middle of next week so if we include reserves on your list of 12 I can then bring a reserve as my guest if mine can't come. I think this will fill up quickly, it's a great course and grub.   :thup:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 12, 2016)

Played The Blue in November and it was brill. 

Can I tentatively register a strong interest at this point and will confirm or withdraw by next weekend. Just starting a new job on Monday so am not sure what my availability will be then.

However if there are any waverers out there then I say seize the day folks. The course is fantastic and the Berkshire 3-course lunches are the stuff of legend!!


----------



## Crow (Feb 12, 2016)

richart said:



			Will be good to have you back Nick. Blue is a lovely course. You will really enjoy it.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich. 

March is looking like a busy month for me, make up for all the cruddy weather golf in Jan/Feb.


----------



## LIG (Feb 12, 2016)

richart said:



			I am a bit of a mind reader.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Then I really hope you were "tuned in" to someone else about 30 minutes ago!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 12, 2016)

richart, I would love to play this.

Top 100 course for Â£80 seems too good to miss.


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			richart, I would love to play this.

Top 100 course for Â£80 seems to good to miss.
		
Click to expand...

 We get a great deal, the food alone is normally Â£35. Fortunately one of the Mariners does a lot of work for the Club, and gets us this great deal.

Those wanting to play so far:

LIG
Blue In Munich
Crow
Paperboy
JohnnyDee
Merve_swerve


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 12, 2016)

Rich, can I add my name please, would love to give this a go.


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Rich, can I add my name please, would love to give this a go.
		
Click to expand...

 Course you can Ben. :thup:


----------



## Hooker (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes please Rich

LIG
Blue In Munich
Crow
Paperboy
JohnnyDee
Merve_swerve
Hooker


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes please Rich.


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2016)

1/ LIG
2/ Blue In Munich
3/ Crow
4/ Paperboy
5/ JohnnyDee
6/ Merve_swerve
7/ Oxfordcomma
8/ Hooker
9/ Murphthemog
10/ 
11/ 
12/ 

Reserves


----------



## MashieNiblick (Feb 13, 2016)

Fantastic offer Rich. I was lucky enough to get a slot last year and had a great time. The Mariners are a lovely friendly welcoming bunch and enabled me to fulfill an ambition to play the Red. Would love to have put myself forward again this year but 16th March had a ring to it. Just checked work diary and I have an all day commitment that day. 

Have great day everyone.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes please Rich.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm in Richard, thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Yes please Rich.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were already going mate ?


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Yes please Rich.
		
Click to expand...

 Paul I have you down already as a guest, so will not include you on here.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2016)

Fish said:



1/ LIG
2/ Blue In Munich
3/ Crow
4/ Paperboy
5/ JohnnyDee
6/ Merve_swerve
7/ Oxfordcomma
8/ Hooker
9/ Murphthemog
10/ Chrisd
11/ 
12/ 

Reserves

Click to expand...

Updated list above

Other forumers playing either as a Mariner or a guest include Pieman, Smiffy, Liverpoolphil, and Fish. No doubt there will be more, so should be a decent forum turnout.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes please Richard

One off my Bucket List


----------



## PieMan (Feb 13, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought you were already going mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Just making sure in case Rich has a senior moment!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Just making sure in case Rich has a senior moment!!
		
Click to expand...

That's very much a fair shout


----------



## paulw4701 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi rich can you put me down as a reserve as i play it as an artisan and wouldn't want to deprive someone else who might not be as lucky as me but if you do have a spare place nearer the time count me in paul


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2016)

richart said:



			Updated list above

Other forumers playing either as a Mariner or a guest include Pieman, Smiffy, Liverpoolphil, and Fish. No doubt there will be more, so should be a decent forum turnout.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to it Rich. Must be at least 15 years or so since I've played the Berkshire.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 14, 2016)

Gutted I'm working that day and can't get out of it!


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Really looking forward to it Rich. Must be at least 15 years or so since I've played the Berkshire.
		
Click to expand...

 Let's hope the Club don't remember you.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Hi rich can you put me down as a reserve as i play it as an artisan and wouldn't want to deprive someone else who might not be as lucky as me but if you do have a spare place nearer the time count me in paul
		
Click to expand...

 Paul. If you really want to play, I can get you in as my guest, so not taking up a place. :thup: I have certain privileges this year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 14, 2016)

What's the weather forecast like for the 16th?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2016)

drive4show said:



			What's the weather forecast like for the 16th?  

Click to expand...

Hope it's not bad enough to rule me out.


----------



## paulw4701 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes please


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Feb 17, 2016)

If there's still a space available . . . yes please.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2016)

1/ LIG
2/ Blue In Munich
3/ Crow
4/ Paperboy
5/ JohnnyDee
6/ Merve_swerve
7/ Oxfordcomma
8/ Hooker
9/ Murphthemog
10/ Chrisd
11/ PhilTheFragger
12/ PuttPuttSteve

Reserves

1/
2/

My friend can't come now so I can bring a guest if anyone still wants to come


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking forward to this folks. Between here and the Dundonald trip, going to meet a fair few forum regulars &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Looking forward to this folks. Between here and the Dundonald trip, going to meet a fair few forum regulars &#128077;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

 To be honest we have not got the cream of the forum playing. Think Division two rather than Premier League.

I will need real names, and handicaps over the next few days. You can pm me with them or put on this thread if you prefer.:cheers:

Just another reminder that if you want just about the best lunch in golf, you must bring a jacket and tie. Trousers would be good as well, seeing as we have no ladies playing.

Cash on the day please.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Cost is Â£80 which includes bacon rolls and the full three course Berkshire lunch. We are meeting at 8.00, with tee off to start from around 9.00.
Should be a cracking day.
		
Click to expand...

Rich - would you like payment up-front or do we pay on the day?


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Feb 17, 2016)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Rich - would you like payment up-front or do we pay on the day?
		
Click to expand...

OK  -  Posts crossed (pay on the day)


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			To be honest we have not got the cream of the forum playing. Think Division two rather than Premier League.

Click to expand...

I'm wounded. This is the sort of thing that gets everyone leaving you alone on your birthday and heading off to another town Rich!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I'm wounded. This is the sort of thing that gets everyone leaving you alone on your birthday and heading off to another town Rich!
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the list, I was thinking Vauxhall conference, so I'm flattered to be division two.

I could be Jamie Vardy. About to step into the big time.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			I could be Jamie Vardy. About to step into the big time.
		
Click to expand...

Tonight Mathew, I'm .......


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			I'm wounded. This is the sort of thing that gets everyone leaving you alone on your birthday and heading off to another town Rich!
		
Click to expand...

 The first round is getting cheaper.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Looking at the list, I was thinking Vauxhall conference, so I'm flattered to be division two.

I could be Jamie Vardy. About to step into the big time.
		
Click to expand...

 You were the one that dragged us into Div 2 Chris.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

richart said:



			You were the one that dragged us into Div 2 Chris.

Click to expand...

Jeez, the rest are worse than I thought!


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

Real names and handicaps guys asap. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Real names and handicaps guys asap. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Chris Dorsett 28 - sorry 12 handicap (iq 28)


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2016)

Simon Betteridge 13


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 18, 2016)

Philip Murgatroyd 18.8


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Philip Murgatroyd 18.8
		
Click to expand...

.
Is that a handicap or an inside leg measurement???


----------



## LIG (Feb 18, 2016)

Gurpreet Dost (aka Preet, aka Oi You!, aka LIG - Little Injun Golfer, aka RIG - Round Incompetent Golfer) Handicap 13, until my next qualifier (unless a miracle occurs to prevent the slide into handicap hell ).


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 19, 2016)

Chris Kissane, 10. Unless I can reverse the current trend before mid March. Unlikely though.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Feb 19, 2016)

Mervyn Warriner 10


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Feb 19, 2016)

Steve Sharp 12


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 19, 2016)

John Duffy 12.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			John Duffy 12.
		
Click to expand...

From the Fenn Street Gang?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Feb 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			From the Fenn Street Gang?
		
Click to expand...

He was as a hero for me when he first turned up on TV. And when Bobby Ewing showed up in Dallas it was just sheer bliss.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

As we have twelve I have done a draw :

Crow
Philthefragger
Merv_swerve
Paperboy

Chrisd
PuttputtSteve
Oxfordcomma
LIG

BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
JohnnyDee
Hooker

I will advise tee times later, but It is likely to be meeting at 8.00 for bacon rolls.

Any queries please ask.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 22, 2016)

Good work Rich


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone still interested in this I have 1 guest spot available &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2016)

This looks like it's going to be my first game since November 1st.


----------



## LIG (Feb 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			This looks like it's going to be my first game since November 1st.


Click to expand...


Warm up for Woburn


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			This looks like it's going to be my first game since November 1st.


Click to expand...

 How much are we playing for ?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2016)

richart said:



			How much are we playing for ?

Click to expand...

Well, there's a qualifier at Cooden on Sunday 13th which I've got my name down for.
With me sitting on 12.4 if things go according to plan I could now be looking at 3 points for par on the 7th at the Berkshire.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2016)

Just a quick update.

We are now meeting from 7.30, with the first tee off time 8.30. We will be using a two tee start, 1st and 7th. If I do not get details of which tee you are off until the day, leave clubs in the car. Hopefully I will have full details in advance though.

Don't forget jacket and tie, and cash !!


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

richart said:



			Just a quick update.

We are now meeting from 7.30, with the first tee off time 8.30. We will be using a two tee start, 1st and 7th. If I do not get details of which tee you are off until the day, leave clubs in the car. Hopefully I will have full details in advance though.

Don't forget jacket and tie, and cash !!
		
Click to expand...

Are the GM guests going to be playing for something?


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			Are the GM guests going to be playing for something?
		
Click to expand...

 Guests, so guest prize I would imagine. Seem to remember there was one last year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2016)

richart said:



			Guests, so guest prize I would imagine. Seem to remember there was one last year.
		
Click to expand...

There was even a prize for best lady!!


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			There was even a prize for best lady!!
		
Click to expand...

There was only 1 wasn't there?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 2, 2016)

Fish said:



			There was only 1 wasn't there?
		
Click to expand...

Yep!  Does that make her the best or the worst?........or both??  :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Yep!  Does that make her the best or the worst?........or both??  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

She beat most of the men that day as well didn't she ?


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Yep!  Does that make her the best or the worst?........or both??  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying nuffin', she's bigger than me :smirk:


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2016)

Just to advise, The Mariners is a very poor society so please don't expect much in the way of a guest prize.  It is all about the day, playing a cracking course, great food, and a few laughs. For Â£80 it is fantastic value.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2016)

Give 'em a Crackerjack pencil....


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking forward to it, haven't had an away day since Hoylake in November.  Itching to get on the road and play somewhere new.

I suppose the forum folks could have little fiddle between us if we wanted to play for something.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 2, 2016)

7.30.....
Ok up at Sparrowphart it is then 

actually that suits as im supposed to be back in Wycombe by 3.15 to collect uni daughter from t'station

Really looking forward to this chaps


----------



## Crow (Mar 2, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			7.30.....
Ok up at Sparrowphart it is then 

actually that suits as im supposed to be back in Wycombe by 3.15 to collect uni daughter from t'station

Really looking forward to this chaps
		
Click to expand...

Sparrowfart? They'll have barely tucked their heads under their wings when I'm leaving. oo:


----------



## wookie (Mar 3, 2016)

Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :




The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 3, 2016)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :

View attachment 18636


The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip
		
Click to expand...

Well I want to say something but probably not appropriate. Hope it heals quickly Simon.


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2016)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :

View attachment 18636


The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear/see that Simon. Just make sure you are fit for Aberdeen.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 3, 2016)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :

View attachment 18636


The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, sorry to hear that mate, get well soon.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 3, 2016)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :

View attachment 18636


The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip
		
Click to expand...

What a bummer Simon, I just hope you are a quick healer!


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 3, 2016)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :

View attachment 18636


The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Simon - best of luck on the swift recovery


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2016)

fish said:



			give 'em a crackerjack pencil....
		
Click to expand...


*crackerjack!!*


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*crackerjack!!*

Click to expand...

That took far too long....&#128526;


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2016)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :

View attachment 18636


The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Simon, speedy recovery mate &#128077;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



*crackerjack!!*

Click to expand...

Smiffy ..... The Peter Glaze of the GM Forum 

Jeez I feel old


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Smiffy ..... The Peter Glaze of the GM Forum 

Jeez I feel old 

Click to expand...

Unfortunately Phil, so do I


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2016)

wookie said:



			Unfortunately this is one Mariner / forummer who won't be making it after all - gutted.

Stupid as it sounds I caught my finger yesterday taking off compression trousers after a very wet round and now have mallet finger :

View attachment 18636


The tendon has ripped out of where it sits in the tip of the finger and I have to wear a splint for "several weeks".  Just hope it is fixed in time for me to find a game before Scotland trip
		
Click to expand...

That's not good mate - hope it heals quickly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately Phil, so do I 
View attachment 18641

Click to expand...

That's because you are


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2016)

richart said:



			As we have twelve I have done a draw :

Crow
Philthefragger
Merv_swerve
Paperboy

Chrisd
PuttputtSteve
Oxfordcomma
LIG

BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
JohnnyDee
Hooker

I will advise tee times later, but It is likely to be meeting at 7.30 for bacon rolls.

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

Adjusted the meeting time to 7.30. Leave clubs in the car, as you may need to drive round to the 7th. Internal road so easy to find. (so I have been told !)


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 8, 2016)

My bloody cold has returned with a vengeance....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			My bloody cold has returned with a vengeance....


Click to expand...

It's ok - it's over a week away and the weather looks ok for the time


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 8, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			My bloody cold has returned with a vengeance....


Click to expand...


we shall have to rename you Sniffy 

:rofl:



Ive already got my coat on


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 8, 2016)

richart said:



			Adjusted the meeting time to 7.30. Leave clubs in the car, as you may need to drive round to the 7th. Internal road so easy to find. (so I have been told !)
		
Click to expand...

It is easy to find.


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			It is easy to find.
		
Click to expand...

 Even for me ?


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			It is easy to find.
		
Click to expand...

He'd end up in the wrong car park teeing off on the 10th Red course &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 8, 2016)

Are we paying on the day? If yes is it serious folding required only or are there facilities to use plastic or a Gregory?


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Are we paying on the day? If yes is it serious folding required only or are there facilities to use plastic or a Gregory?
		
Click to expand...

Cash &#128077;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			He'd end up in the wrong car park teeing off on the 10th Red course &#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Has he flogged you his satnav, it's the 12th on the Red that it goes to!


----------



## Fish (Mar 8, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Has he flogged you his satnav, it's the 12th on the Red that it goes to! 

Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514; must be one of those pioneering Golf Buddy's &#128540;


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2016)

Fish said:



			&#128514;&#128514; must be one of those pioneering Golf Buddy's &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you that Rich hasn't got ANY Golf Buddy's!!  :lol:


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Are we paying on the day? If yes is it serious folding required only or are there facilities to use plastic or a Gregory?
		
Click to expand...

 Cash JD or failing that a cheque !


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I can assure you that Rich hasn't got ANY Golf Buddy's!!  :lol:
		
Click to expand...

 I thought my Golf Buddy's were playing at The Berkshire, but it seems not.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 9, 2016)

I will have a word with my people and make one or the other available on the day.

Are there discounts for OAPs, Students etc?


I do hope not as I fall into neither category and I don't see why them as do should get all the breaks


----------



## chrisd (Mar 9, 2016)

richart said:



			I thought my Golf Buddy's were playing at The Berkshire, but it seems not.

Click to expand...

We are just your golf groupies Rich, we are still stuck in the 70's with you as our idol.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 9, 2016)

chrisd said:



			We are just your golf groupies Rich, we are still stuck in the 70's with you as our idol.
		
Click to expand...

Have yet to meet Richart, Chris, but with this talk of 70s obsessions, and particularly his hairdo, are we to be treated to a mullet or perhaps even a light perm?


----------



## Crow (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Have yet to meet Richart, Chris, but with this talk of 70s obsessions, and particularly his hairdo, are we to be treated to a mullet or perhaps even a light perm? 

Click to expand...

While Richart's might look like a light perm, it's wholly as nature blessed him.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2016)

chrisd said:



			We are just your golf groupies Rich, we are still stuck in the 70's with you as our idol.
		
Click to expand...

 You wish, 60's for you.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Have yet to meet Richart, Chris, but with this talk of 70s obsessions, and particularly his hairdo, are we to be treated to a mullet or perhaps even a light perm? 

Click to expand...

 Don't get your hopes up, I am a disappointment in person.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Don't get your hopes up, I am a disappointment in person.

Click to expand...

tr

People say much the same of me, but I like to think that it's just they can't appreciate my hidden depths.:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 9, 2016)

richart said:



			You wish, 1860's for you.

Click to expand...

Fixed that for you. :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Don't get your hopes up, I am a disappointment in person.

Click to expand...

......... this years "Overstatement of the year" award goes to .....


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 10, 2016)

Fingers crossed for a run of dry days folks. After yesterday's deluge checked the website and course was closed!


----------



## LIG (Mar 10, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Fingers crossed for a run of dry days folks. After yesterday's deluge checked the website and course was closed!
		
Click to expand...


Nooooooooooo!! 
Been looking forward to this for weeks; especially as not getting out often. Would really be a bummer if it were cancelled.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 10, 2016)

Its due to be dry between now and Wednesday, the soil there drains fairly well, so I would be surprised if it is still closed by then


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Good news - open according to the the website http://www.theberkshire.co.uk/


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Its due to be dry between now and Wednesday, the soil there drains fairly well, so I would be surprised if it is still closed by then
		
Click to expand...

It'll be in excellent condition by Wednesday &#127948;


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			It'll be in excellent condition by Wednesday &#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful today in west berkshire if that helps you chaps, looks like the weather gods are going to be kind to you!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			It'll be in excellent condition by Wednesday &#127948;
		
Click to expand...

Just hope my back is too!
Pulled something terribly and could hardly move last night. Ibuprofen galore for the next few days.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just hope my back is too!
Pulled something terribly and could hardly move last night. Ibuprofen galore for the next few days.
		
Click to expand...


Getting the excuses in early Merv 

Hope you improve


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2016)

Forecast looks good, though a little chilly next week.


----------



## richart (Mar 11, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			Just hope my back is too!
Pulled something terribly and could hardly move last night. Ibuprofen galore for the next few days.
		
Click to expand...

 Hope you can still make it Merv. 

Hope you don't get caught by the random drugs test we do in the Society.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Hope you don't get caught by the random drugs test we do in the Society.

Click to expand...

Will you be inserting the thermometer this time or will I????


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 11, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Getting the excuses in early Merv 

Hope you improve
		
Click to expand...

Busted! 

Seriously though,  so do I,  Captain's Drive In on Sunday and would be gutted to miss that.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 11, 2016)

richart said:



			Hope you can still make it Merv. 

Hope you don't get caught by the random drugs test we do in the Society.

Click to expand...

Sharapova got through it with no problems !


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 13, 2016)

richart said:



			As we have twelve I have done a draw :

Crow - Nick
Philthefragger
Merv_swerve
Paperboy - Simon

Chrisd
PuttputtSteve
Oxfordcomma
LIG - Preet

BlueinMunich
Murphthemog - Chris
JohnnyDee
Hooker

I will advise tee times later, but It is likely to be meeting at 8.00 for bacon rolls.

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

Think I met Crow at Alwoodley last year, everyone else it will be nice to meet you I'm sure. Nearly there fellas.
Weather looks very acceptable too http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/sl5?day=3


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2016)

Over the worst of my flu bug now so should be okay for Weds. It was accompanied by a stomach bug this time, you would not have wanted to be within "nose shot" of our toilet over the week-end, I can tell you....
Bushnell and Neo both on charge, new Glenmuir my darling daughter bought for me for Christmas is all neat and tidy, and shoes have been cleaned.
As I keep mentioning, 1st game since November 1st, so anything can (and most probably will) happen.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2016)

Will I be OK to use the electric trolley?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Will I be OK to use the electric trolley?
		
Click to expand...

I am really hoping we can Chris, as I do not have a carry bag and wouldn't be able to cope with carrying the way I am feeling at the moment.
That's why I haven't played Cooden recently, due to the trolley ban.
I'm buggered if I can't


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 14, 2016)

There is nothing about restrictions on the website

maybe someone can ring then up later and post the answer


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I am really hoping we can Chris, as I do not have a carry bag and wouldn't be able to cope with carrying the way I am feeling at the moment.
That's why I haven't played Cooden recently, due to the trolley ban.
I'm buggered if I can't
		
Click to expand...

I have a medical exemption at my place but not everywhere allows them.  It'll be good to catch up with you Rob!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

I think I may have found the answer for you couple of oldies should there be a trolley ban. You'll both need to bring a couple of mates with you though. 




Anyone got got the draw for the Forumers?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I think I may have found the answer for you couple of oldies should there be a trolley ban. You'll both need to bring a couple of mates with you though. 

View attachment 18724


Anyone got got the draw for the Forumers?
		
Click to expand...

Slowly inserts 4 iron up Johnny Dee's anus....


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2016)

The Berkshire drains superbly and now with no rain for days & almost a week before we all arrive I can't see there being restrictions &#127948;


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Slowly inserts 4 iron up Johnny Dee's anus....
		
Click to expand...

Why slowly?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Why slowly?
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy doesn't do anything fast.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Smiffy doesn't do anything fast.
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously not seen the speed he gets off the course when it starts raining!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Why slowly?
		
Click to expand...

I believe the Pro has suggested he slows everything down a bit.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I believe the Pro has suggested he slows everything down a bit.
		
Click to expand...

 Doesn't he pay by the minute ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I think I may have found the answer for you couple of oldies should there be a trolley ban. You'll both need to bring a couple of mates with you though. 

View attachment 18724


*Anyone got got the draw for the Forumers?*

Click to expand...

Post 64; what were you saying about the old & senile?

I'd avoid the tall ugly so-and-so in your fourball if I were youâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Post 64; what were you saying about the old & senile?

I'd avoid the tall ugly so-and-so in your fourball if I were youâ€¦â€¦â€¦..
		
Click to expand...

Poor Murph being Pidgeon holed like that


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2016)

richart said:



			As we have twelve I have done a draw :

Crow
Philthefragger
Merv_swerve
Paperboy

Chrisd
PuttputtSteve
Oxfordcomma
LIG

BlueinMunich
Murphthemog
JohnnyDee
Hooker

I will advise tee times later, but It is likely to be meeting at 8.00 for bacon rolls.

Any queries please ask.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know our groupings, times and tees Rich?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Poor Murph being Pidgeon holed like that 

Click to expand...

No, it's not me, I'm the tall good looking one. Like a young Clint Eastwood.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

Fish said:



			Do you know our groupings, times and tees Rich?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, find out on the day I expect. Need to leave clubs in car in case off the 7th.


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2016)

Thinking about my route down, does anybody know what the M25 anticlockwise from M1 Jct to M3 Jct and the M3 heading out is usually like around 7.00 to 7.30 ish?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

Crow said:



			Thinking about my route down, does anybody know what the M25 anticlockwise from M1 Jct to M3 Jct and the M3 heading out is usually like around 7.00 to 7.30 ish?
		
Click to expand...

Would have thought oyu would want to be through that area before then at around 6:30 latest.

Ill be looking to go thorught hat area around 6 ish to get to the club for just before 7


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would have thought oyu would want to be through that area before then at around 6:30 latest.

Ill be looking to go thorught hat area around 6 ish to get to the club for just before 7
		
Click to expand...

Okay, might come down the M40 then and cut across at High Wycombe, which is the way I've gone previously.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would have thought oyu would want to be through that area before then at around 6:30 latest.

Ill be looking to go thorught hat area around 6 ish to get to the club for just before 7
		
Click to expand...

Good advice as that area can be brutal on a bad day 

Also the stretch from the M3 to the turnoff for the A322 is completely roadworks with 50mph average speed cameras the entire length.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Good advice as that area can be brutal on a bad day 

Also the stretch from the M3 to the turnoff for the A322 is completely roadworks *with 50mph average speed cameras the entire length.*

Click to expand...

But it does move at 50mph, unlike the M25.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

Crow said:



			Okay, might come down the M40 then and cut across at High Wycombe, which is the way I've gone previously.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats the way i go home


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah thats the way i go home
		
Click to expand...

It's impossible to make a definitive statement as I live in that general area and any option can go pretty manky sometimes as the volume of traffic is bonkers.

I was going to suggest that the M40 and then down past Wycombe & Marlow is more direct for you and a lot of it  is against the flow of the going towards London madness.

However it really is a lottery and almost impossible to second guess.

My advice is leave early and have an extra coffee at the club.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			It's impossible to make a definitive statement as I live in that general area and any option can go pretty manky sometimes as the volume of traffic is bonkers.

I was going to suggest that the M40 and then down past Wycombe & Marlow is more direct for you and a lot of it  is against the flow of the going towards London madness.

However it really is a lottery and almost impossible to second guess.

My advice is leave early and have an extra coffee at the club.
		
Click to expand...

I leave around 5:15 so should be there just before 7 - been relatively painless the ast couple of years


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I leave around 5:15 so should be there just before 7 - been relatively painless the ast couple of years
		
Click to expand...

Where are you coming from? In any event sounds like a good idea. I'm coming from about 20 miles away and I imagine I'll be on the road 6 at the latest as there is major roadworks on 2 key pinch points on my route. 

The traffic in the Home Counties is dire and is getting worse as every year passes. Sometimes I wish I lived on the Hebrides.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I leave around 5:15 so should be there just before 7 - been relatively painless the ast couple of years
		
Click to expand...

I am coming from Leighton Buzzard on Weds, are we talking half 5 depart to get there on time?  Was planning on getting on the road by 6am.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Where are you coming from? In any event sounds like a good idea. I'm coming from about 20 miles away and I imagine I'll be on the road 6 at the latest as there is major roadworks on 2 key pinch points on my route. 

The traffic in the Home Counties is dire and is getting worse as every year passes. Sometimes I wish I lived on the Hebrides.
		
Click to expand...

I have lived on the Hebrides -  you just have to put up with the sheep

I'm going from Leighton Buzzard


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

Merv_swerve said:



			I am coming from Leighton Buzzard on Weds, are we talking half 5 depart to get there on time?  Was planning on getting on the road by 6am.
		
Click to expand...

I like to be early so will be on the road from about 5:30 to make sure I'm not late - ex military  - gotta be early


----------



## chrisd (Mar 14, 2016)

I shall be on my way at 5am, who knows how long it will take ??


----------



## rickg (Mar 14, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I shall be on my way at 5am, who knows how long it will take ??
		
Click to expand...

You'll need to allow for your numerous wee stops :rofl:


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 14, 2016)

rickg said:



			You'll need to allow for your numerous wee stops :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Um, I seem to remember you having a mouses bladder. Pot and kettle?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ex military  - gotta be early
		
Click to expand...

You'll get over that Phil, my wife's father and grandfather were both RAF and there used to be a saying in her family about "Military precision" as a euphemism for leaving stupidly early. The older they both got though the more relaxed timekeeping became ...

Personally, I'm coming A34/M4. Google says 55 mins but Google doesn't drive as fast as I do so I'll be leaving at 6:30 at the earliest to be there 7:30. Why does golf involve stupid start times so much of the time? I don't get up at 6 for work EVER.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 14, 2016)

It's taken me nearly ten year to get the wife into the mentality of being somewhere 5
Mins early


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			You'll get over that Phil, my wife's father and grandfather were both RAF and there used to be a saying in her family about "Military precision" as a euphemism for leaving stupidly early. The older they both got though the more relaxed timekeeping became ...

Personally, I'm coming A34/M4. Google says 55 mins but Google doesn't drive as fast as I do so I'll be leaving at 6:30 at the earliest to be there 7:30. Why does golf involve stupid start times so much of the time? I don't get up at 6 for work EVER.
		
Click to expand...

Just a word to the wise, if you're coming off M4 and down through Bracknell and going down past the Sports Centre and Coral Reef on the A322 there's longterm roadworks there on the roundabout, and a new 'sequence' introduced this week that's been causing mayhem and long delays.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Just a word to the wise, if you're coming off M4 and down through Bracknell and going down past the Sports Centre and Coral Reef on the A322 there's longterm roadworks there on the roundabout, and a new 'sequence' introduced this week that's been causing mayhem and long delays.
		
Click to expand...

 I will be flying in with Smiffy. Posh club bound to have a heliport.


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			It's impossible to make a definitive statement as I live in that general area and any option can go pretty manky sometimes as the volume of traffic is bonkers.

*I was going to suggest that the M40 and then down past Wycombe & Marlow is more direct for you and a lot of it  is against the flow of the going towards London madness.*

However it really is a lottery and almost impossible to second guess.

My advice is leave early and have an extra coffee at the club.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks all.

The above has been my route in the past and looks like it will be again, 5.00 start for me then and should be there just after 7.00 all being well for coffee and bacon sandwich.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2016)

richart said:



			I will be flying in with Smiffy. Posh club bound to have a heliport.
		
Click to expand...

Those two hairdo's and the downdraught from a helicopter; the mind bogglesâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

richart said:



			I will be flying in with Smiffy. Posh club bound to have a heliport.
		
Click to expand...

Can you both get on a hang-glider safely?


----------



## Crow (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Can you both get on a hang-glider safely? 

Click to expand...

They've asked Delc to glide them in.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Those two hairdo's and the downdraught from a helicopter; the mind bogglesâ€¦â€¦â€¦..

Click to expand...

 Superglue is your friend Richard.:thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Can you both get on a hang-glider safely? 

Click to expand...

 You are not endearing yourself to me. :angry:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 14, 2016)

richart said:



			You are not endearing yourself to me. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

I did notice a big H on the clubhouse roof when I was there last November so naturally I assumed it stood for hang-gliders.

However these allusions by others to elaborate hairdos doesn't mean one of you is in fact Don Trump, does it, and that you are in fact both arriving in the Trumpcopter?


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I did notice a big H on the clubhouse roof when I was there last November so naturally I assumed it stood for hang-gliders.

However these allusions by others to elaborate hairdos doesn't mean one of you is in fact Don Trump, does it, and that you are in fact both arriving in the Trumpcopter?
		
Click to expand...

 Smiffy has a touch of the trumps from what I have heard.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Superglue is your friend Richard.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

As a Chelsea fan he's just resorted to sniffing it these days!


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2016)

Crow said:



			Okay, might come down the M40 then and cut across at High Wycombe, which is the way I've gone previously.
		
Click to expand...

That's my route, it had me down as a 2hr journey last year but only took me 80/90 minutes, me and Tony were the first their, well early.


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 15, 2016)

I get out of bed about be there for 7.15 only got about 3 miles to get there lol


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			- ex military  - gotta be early
		
Click to expand...

You were a desk walla you never started anything before 9am &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2016)

Blueinmunich kindly contacted the pro shop and they confirmed that trolleys should be fine for tomorrow

Thanks for checking Richard


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2016)

Wearther looks ok. Sunny intervals, no rain, but cold.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Wearther looks ok. Sunny intervals, no rain, but cold.
		
Click to expand...

Is it bacon rolls for 7.30 did I see?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2016)

Just asking, from M25 is it best to go to M3 or A3 and cut across?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 15, 2016)

Probably go M3 if the 25's running - as although the M3 section is all roadworks on average 50mph cameras it will probably be running as it's going away from the big smoke.

Going A3 and trying to dodge your way through is a bit of a faff and a fiddle IMO


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Probably go M3 if the 25's running - as although the M3 section is all roadworks on average 50mph cameras it will probably be running as it's going away from the big smoke.

Going A3 and trying to dodge your way through is a bit of a faff and a fiddle IMO
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that Johnny


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Is it bacon rolls for 7.30 did I see?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 15, 2016)

Change of plan for me.
Hectic day at work saw me getting home late so no nice easy drive up in the morning from Richarts.
Will be leaving Bexhill around 5.00am so I'm likely to be well tired.
My driving distances are likely to be well down, maybe as low as 250. Apologies to anyone who's coming to see a show of firepower.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Change of plan for me.
Hectic day at work saw me getting home late so no nice easy drive up in the morning from Richarts.
Will be leaving Bexhill around 5.00am so I'm likely to be well tired.
My driving distances are likely to be well down, maybe as low as 250. Apologies to anyone who's coming to see a show of firepower.
		
Click to expand...

Just save yourself for the longest drive, wouldn't do to see an upstart nicking your usual prize.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 15, 2016)

Richart was there a reserve list at all. Just been tithe range, all I'm doing is either duck hooking it or an unmentionable.

If not I'll turn up and apologise now to all my playing partners!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2016)

Raining in Watford.  Nice.

It's all my fault, as I washed the car. Once a year, and it rains every time.

All I need now is for an albatross to unload on it.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Richart was there a reserve list at all. Just been tithe range, all I'm doing is either duck hooking it or an unmentionable.

If not I'll turn up and apologise now to all my playing partners!!
		
Click to expand...

The smart money's on you then Simon!


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 15, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Richart was there a reserve list at all. Just been tithe range, all I'm doing is either duck hooking it or an unmentionable.

If not I'll turn up and apologise now to all my playing partners!!
		
Click to expand...

Stop this nonsense at once!! I'll see you at 6:15  -  and if you drive fast, you'll have time to sort-out the swing when we get there.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm committing to this event tomorrow and if you want proof of that then let me demonstrate.

In September last I cleaned my clubs, and despite that being perfectly adequate for them being almost pristine until this July at least, I have to tell you that I cleaned them again this evening!!

I don't know what happened but I just seemed to be overcome by some madness that compelled me to do it again!!

Scary!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2016)

How you play tomorrow has zip to do with how you hit the ball today.  Man up, turn up, and you will be fine. That's golf.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 15, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			How you play tomorrow has zip to do with how you hit the ball today.  Man up, turn up, and you will be fine. That's golf.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the pep talk Chris, it was almost inspiring. I guess I'll see you all tomorrow morning.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Richart was there a reserve list at all. Just been tithe range, all I'm doing is either duck hooking it or an unmentionable.

If not I'll turn up and apologise now to all my playing partners!!
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, just tell us where would be the safest to stand before you hit the ball.
If you're pleasant company I may even join you for the odd unmentionable or two.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 15, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Thanks for the pep talk Chris, it was almost inspiring. I guess I'll see you all tomorrow morning.
		
Click to expand...

Golf, we love it. You play like God,  really look forward to the next round, and play like a tramp. Or, you turn up, expecting rubbish, and, yep, you get rubbish! Who knows! 

It's meant to be fun. And to be fair,  it's often more about the company, the day,  the view, and if it was just about the golf, we'd cry?


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 15, 2016)

Crow said:



			No problem mate, just tell us where would be the safest to stand before you hit the ball.
If you're pleasant company I may even join you for the odd unmentionable or two.
		
Click to expand...

Nick just behind on my left hand side, I've not managed to hit it backwards like a boomerang yet!!


----------



## Wilson (Mar 15, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Just asking, from M25 is it best to go to M3 or A3 and cut across?
		
Click to expand...

You can always jump off at J11, through Longcross towards Sunningdale/Windlesham, get on the A30 which leads to the A322, head towards Ascot and it's on your left - I wouldn't suggest it unless you have Sat nav though.

Longer mileage wise, but misses the road works, and is a nice drive past the back of Foxhills & some impressive houses.


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2016)

Paperboy said:



			Richart was there a reserve list at all. Just been tithe range, all I'm doing is either duck hooking it or an unmentionable.

If not I'll turn up and apologise now to all my playing partners!!
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds like the prelude to 40 points to me.

You are only ever invited for your personality Simon and not your golfing ability. Actually thinking about it your personality is a bit ..........


----------



## chrisd (Mar 15, 2016)

Wilson said:



			You can always jump off at J11, through Longcross towards Sunningdale/Windlesham, get on the A30 which leads to the A322, head towards Ascot and it's on your left - I wouldn't suggest it unless you have Sat nav though.

Longer mileage wise, but misses the road works, and is a nice drive past the back of Foxhills & some impressive houses.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll see what the M25 is like and keep those options in mind.


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2016)

I think I'm pished, hic :smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2016)

Ooops! Set the alarm an hour early.
There goes another 10 yards......


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Ooops! Set the alarm an hour early.
There goes another 10 yards......


Click to expand...

Woke up cuddling the dog and found HID down stairs on the settee, seems I was snoring for England last night 

Sore head, not the best preparation but a good night all the same  :cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think I'm pished, hic :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

YOTP


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm on my way!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2016)

Just leaving, via the police stationâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ :angry:


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2016)

The Eagle has landed &#128526;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Captainron (Mar 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			The Eagle has landed &#128526;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Should read "The double bogey has landed"


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2016)

Have a good game everyone and enjoy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 16, 2016)

Hope everyone had a good day - scoring was tough today but the lunch was great. The Blue is certainly a testing course compared to the Red.


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cheers. Richard another great day out great company with you and rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks to richart for the invite, to Charlie, Johnny and Chris for their company, apologies if I wasn't the best after yesterday's incident but hopefully the 6th provided you all with some entertainment.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks to Merv, Nick and Phil for their company and patience from the 12th on wards. After an email from my pro the night before played reasonable well til I got mentally tired. Well played to Nick very steady all day with 30 points. Bet he wishes he could play the first 2 holes again.

Once again the food was excellent. Massive thank you to Richard for being able to get so many forumer's involved in another great day out 

Also to those in my group I did go for a run. just the 5 miles :cheers:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 16, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks to richart for the invite, to Charlie, Johnny and Chris for their company, apologies if I wasn't the best after yesterday's incident but hopefully the 6th provided you all with some entertainment. 

Click to expand...

Do Tell 


Had a really good time with Paperboy, Crow & Swervy Merv, Course was in pretty good condition given the recent weather, but although we tried, we couldnt really do it justice.

The Carvery meal was really good, that beef just melted 
back on the diet now

Nice to meet up with Hooker, Johnny Dee, LIG, Rich, BIM, LP, Haddock, TXL, Chris, Murph, Smiffy, sure I've left someone out, apologies, been a long day.

Nice to par the last


----------



## Crow (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks to Richart and The Mariners for the invite, another cracking day at The Berkshire. :thup:
Course was stunning and I preferred it to the Red, although that may only be because I played it the most recently.

And thanks to Simon, Phil and Merve for making the round so enjoyable, me and Simon won the fourball, first thing I've won in months.

After a disastrous start without even holing out on the first two holes I managed to claw my way to 30 points (an exceptional day for me!) and held the longest drive for a while, although we were first group out...


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Mar 16, 2016)

Great course, great day and great company.  Thanks Richard and the Mariners for the invitation and thanks to Ben, Preet and Chris for making the round so enjoyable.  (Inspired golf from Chris  -  not only did he score an eagle, he also hit the longest drive!)


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks to Richart for the invite and once again The Berkshire didn't disappoint on any level.

Great company in our group with Richard, Chris and Charley. Good too to meet Richart, Smiffy, Phil, Fish and OxfordComma and nice to see "Mr Long Drive" ChrisD again.

Didn't realise there were so many other Forumers there too that I didn't meet - next time hopefully.

I'll let Richard fill you in on his antics on the 6th but it was mucky and wet!

I played well enough but slung it on the tip on the last three holes - couldn't take the heat of the stretch. &#128064;

Cracking day though!!


----------



## Hooker (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks to Richard and the Mariners for a fantastic day out. Thanks to my playing partners BIM, JohnnyDee and Murphthemog very pleasant company combined with good weather and a great course. I have been struggling with my game lately and today really cheered me up a lot.

It was so nice to meet so many forumers today and catch up with all you guys.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 16, 2016)

Yep, as with all the others, great drive each way on the M25, great to meet up with all the old faces and the new ones. I had a smashing day with Lig, Oxfordcomma, and my first meet with PuttPuttSteve. They all played well whilst I had a really poor day at the office, 29 points with 5 points on one hole - a nett albatross!

THE bounder that is TXL told me his group had beaten my long drive and I was really surprised to be called up. Preet played really well for 3rd on countback and our better ball finished a fair "all square" against Oxford and PuttPutt, well Preet did play it on his own!

Many thanks to the Mariners and Richard. I asked the starter what membership costs at The Berkshire and he said that joining would initially cost about Â£20k so I guess that Â£80 inc food was a real bargain and the only way I'd get to play it in the future!


----------



## richart (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks to all the forumers that supported the day. We had 40 odd players, and nearly half were forumers. I know a lot of you came long distance, and this was most appreciated. :thup: Course was in good condition, considering all the rain the week before, but the Blue is a tough course, especially the last holes on the back nine.

36 points won the day, but there were a lot of players who scored over 30 points, so some decent golf. We are booked in again for next year, so hopefully many of you will return.

Food as always was superb, and the club really looked after us as always. 

Personally had a great day with Smiffy and Paul (4702) Plenty of laughs, and some reasonable golf. On the last green we had a quick count up, as we knew the scores were close. Turned out we finished 32,33 and 34 points, but I am too modest to say who won. If Smiffy hadn't put it in a ditch on the last hole it could have been a different story. I did point the ditch out to him, which I am sure helped.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant day, and I've literally just woken up after crashing out on the settee at 7 o'clock last night!! First exercise I've had since Nov 1st.....
Had a great game with my old mate Rich, and it was good to meet Paul for the 1st time, we had some good laughs on the way round, and that's what it's all about.
Absolutely stoked to have scored 33 points after such a long absence from playing, and I won't even mention that that was with two blobs Murph 
I drove really well considering, hardly missed a fairway, it was just my iron play that was a bit "ring rusty" although it started to click back in towards the end of the round.
Course was in great condition considering the wet weather we have had this year.
It was good to catch up with old mates, and was also nice to meet up with guys I hadn't met before.
Next trip Woburn in two weeks time.
Thanks lads
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2016)

richart said:



			If Smiffy hadn't put it in a ditch on the last hole it could have been a different story. I did point the ditch out to him, which I am sure helped.

Click to expand...

The "Golfing Gods" always make me smile.
Not content with the fact that you have topped a 5 wood, they also ensure that you have the worst possible outcome.
What a stupid place to put a ditch....
Still shaved the hole for what would have been a miraculous par. If only that had dropped.
Thoroughly enjoyed it though and has whetted my appetite for another game soon.


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2016)

Belated thanks to Richart and the Mariners for accepting so many of the GM "rabble" along to their civilised day out at The Berkshire.

A pleasure to meet some forumites, old and new, and the very welcoming Mariners. The day's golf was superb and the course was a treat to behold. I suspect the wet weather had tamed it somewhat, as several of those greens would be impossible to hold on a downhill putt in full summer!!! 

Many thanls to my playing companions PuttPuttSteve, OxfordComma and ChrisD for a laugh a minute round even if Chris did wait until the penultimate hole to make his BIG contribution. An eagle-birdie combination for 20 points in the Russian stableford, enough to knock the wind out of anyone's sails!  But not Steve's - finished off with a birdie 4 to square the match!!


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			The "Golfing Gods" always make me smile.
		
Click to expand...

Are they the Gods that let a lovely wedge out of the heather, hit a sprinkler head at the front of the green, and send my ball over the green and nearly on to a tee on the Red ?

I have got a bit of a crick in my neck this morning Smiffy, looking back from my drives to yours.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2016)

richart said:



			I have got a bit of a crick in my neck this morning Smiffy, looking back from my drives to yours.

Click to expand...

I carried a crick in my neck all the way round from our start on the 7th when I looked back at your hybrid drive from where my 4 iron ended up....


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I carried a crick in my neck all the way round from our start on the 7th when I looked back at your hybrid drive from where my 4 iron ended up....


Click to expand...

 I like to leave a full shot in. Did you hit a sprinkler head ?

Just shows that this practice lark is a load of old baloney. Don't hit a ball for 5 months, and get 33 points on a tough course. You do have a lot of natural talent though Rob. Not many can fart, roll a fag and tell a dirty story at the same time.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2016)

richart said:



			I like to leave a full shot in. Did you hit a sprinkler head ?

Just shows that this practice lark is a load of old baloney. Don't hit a ball for 5 months, and get 33 points on a tough course. You do have a lot of natural talent though Rob. _*Not many can fart, roll a fag and tell a dirty story at the same time*_.

Click to expand...

It has taken me nearly 30 years to perfect it Rich.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Don't hit a ball for 5 months, and get 33 points on a tough course.
		
Click to expand...

I reckon he's that talented, if he never played again he could turn pro!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 17, 2016)

LIG said:



			Belated thanks to Richart and the Mariners for accepting so many of the GM "rabble" along to their civilised day out at The Berkshire.

A pleasure to meet some forumites, old and new, and the very welcoming Mariners. The day's golf was superb and the course was a treat to behold. I suspect the wet weather had tamed it somewhat, as several of those greens would be impossible to hold on a downhill putt in full summer!!! 

Many thanls to my playing companions PuttPuttSteve, OxfordComma and ChrisD for a laugh a minute round even if Chris did wait until the penultimate hole to make his BIG contribution. An eagle-birdie combination for 20 points in the Russian stableford, enough to knock the wind out of anyone's sails!  But not Steve's - finished off with a birdie 4 to square the match!!
		
Click to expand...

As above, many thanks to Richart and The Mariners for providing this opportunity to play a terrific course.
Thoroughly enjoyed the day with my playing partners and some pretty good grub to follow.  
I'll be keeping an eye on the arrange a game section as some of these meets are too good to miss.
Hope to see you folks again soon.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I reckon he's that talented, if he never played again he could turn pro!
		
Click to expand...

Just realised that I never hit one provisional or found any bunkers!!
Class act.....


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Just realised that I never hit one provisional or found any bunkers!!
Class act.....


Click to expand...

That short off the tee eh ............. ?


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That short off the tee eh ............. ?
		
Click to expand...

 You don't have to take a provisional when you are in water.

To be fair to the old boy he hit it well.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2016)

richart said:



			To be fair to the old boy he hit it well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

....... and never a dull moment either!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 18, 2016)

Did I mention I walked off the 15th green with a very tidy 31 points and then finished 1, 1, 1!! 

I cudda (and indeed shudda) been a contender.

Gutted!!!


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Did I mention I walked off the 15th green with a very tidy 31 points and then finished 1, 1, 1!! 

I cudda (and inspdeed shudda) been a contender.

Gutted!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Tough finish JD, and I think I must have beaten you on count back.:whoo:

I am still sulking having hit a sprinkler head on the edge of the green. Smiffy reckons it was at least the fifth one I had hit, as a lot of my drives hit one to get past his Sunday best.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Tough finish JD, and I think I must have beaten you on count back.:whoo:

I am still sulking having hit a sprinkler head on the edge of the green. Smiffy reckons it was at least the fifth one I had hit, as a lot of my drives hit one to get past his Sunday best.

Click to expand...

I'm still annoyed i missed three putts from inside 2 feet


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm still annoyed i missed three putts from inside 2 feet 

Click to expand...

 We all did that.:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

richart said:



			We all did that.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but you're rubbish - I'm Cat 1   

Sorry forgot I'm not a real cat 1


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah but you're rubbish - I'm Cat 1  

Click to expand...

 Well that told me. Now can anyone tell me where the the ignore button is.:mmm:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Tough finish JD, and I think I must have beaten you on count back.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It is and you probably did (I scored 16 points on the back nine) but I flaming well blobbed 14 after hitting the perfect drive, I then 3-stabbed 16 &18 and blocked myself out up the right on 17 without a stroke.

Up until then all had been going swimmingly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

richart said:



 Well that told me. Now can anyone tell me where the the ignore button is.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You are lethal with a rescue from just off the green though :thup: 

Whenever I looked back on wed it seemed to me that you all seemed to be smack bang in the fairway a lot of times - and a good distance down the fairway as well


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			It is and you probably did (I scored 16 points on the back nine) but I flaming well blobbed 14 after hitting the perfect drive, I then 3-stabbed 16 &18 and blocked myself out up the right on 17 without a stroke.

Up until then all had been going swimmingly.
		
Click to expand...

 I hit a drive into the trees on 17, and when I went over there were hundreds of golf balls scattered about. Greenkeeper must have raked them all out. Couldn't find my Dunlop Warwick amongst so many others.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 18, 2016)

richart said:



			I hit a drive into the trees on 17, and when I went over there were hundreds of golf balls scattered about. Greenkeeper must have raked them all out. Couldn't find my Dunlop Warwick amongst so many others.

Click to expand...

That's your big mistake. It's a false economy to play a budget ball, personally I'm a Penfold Commando all day long and to hell with the expense:mmm:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			Did I mention I walked off the 15th green with a very tidy 31 points and then finished 1, 1, 1!! 

I cudda (and indeed shudda) been a contender.

Gutted!!!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, you were stuffing me after 11 by about 8 points, it took me to the 17th to make 30, so walking off 18 with 34 and nicking it on count back was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 18, 2016)

richart said:



			I hit a drive into the trees on 17, and when I went over there were hundreds of golf balls scattered about. Greenkeeper must have raked them all out. Couldn't find my Dunlop Warwick amongst so many others.

Click to expand...

How wide were you?  We didn't find that lot until the 18th!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Indeed, you were stuffing me after 11 by about 8 points, it took me to the 17th to make 30, so walking off 18 with 34 and nicking it on count back was a very pleasant surprise.
		
Click to expand...

Thank God we forgot to throw the fivers in .  :thup:

It was a meltdown that just seemed to creep up on me through a lack of focus. I had a makeable putt on 18 for a par and ended up with a jeffing double bogey!!!

Mind you your birdie for 4 points on the last was a great result and for that alone you *deserved to do me on count back.


*Hope I've managed to disguise my bitterness.


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			How wide were you?  We didn't find that lot until the 18th!! 

Click to expand...

 I will admit I pushed it a little.  Pulled my provisional on the the 16th. Not often you are on two different holes, and neither are the one you are playing.

To be fair I didn't miss many fairways, but when I did .......


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			That's your big mistake. It's a false economy to play a budget ball, personally I'm a Penfold Commando all day long and to hell with the expense:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 I liked the Commando, but not as good as the Dunlop Goblin ball.

I used to play the Slazenger B51. Sounded so cool, and it came in its own box, wrapped in tissue.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Whenever I looked back on Wed it seemed to me that you all seemed to be smack bang in the fairway a lot of times
		
Click to expand...


And a couple of us took the direct route to get there Phil.
Have you seen Richards baby fade lately??????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			And a couple of us took the direct route to get there Phil.
Have you seen Richards baby fade lately??????


Click to expand...

Baby Fade ? I thought it's a power fade and a Baby draw ?!


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Baby Fade ? I thought it's a power fade and a Baby draw ?!
		
Click to expand...

 Power fade was consistently past the baby draw.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Power fade was consistently past the baby draw.:thup:

Click to expand...

Big hitting :whoo:


----------

